# Plow Storage



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

I've read a lot of threads on plow storage, but I was wondering - has anyone ever had their plow shrink wrapped? I use this method when winterizing my boat and I was wondering if it would work for a plow. Grease everything, lube everything, cover in Fluid Film, have the whole thing shrink wrapped and strap to a pallet. Thoughts?


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting...seems like a viable option. Let us know how it turns out, and if so the cost.


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

I know fisher recommends not covering motor and pump because you will have a lot of condensation build up, shrink wrap would have the same results, I would think


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

Def a good point. I'd like to get everyone's input and see what they think or if it has been done before by anyone on the site.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't do it


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I know when boats are shrink wrapped the put vents in the shrink wrap and desiccant packets on the boat. If you have to store outdoors I think this may be the best option if these two items are used along with the shrink wrap.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Throw it outside behind the shed and be done with it. Why bother covering it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jasonv;1791857 said:


> Throw it outside behind the shed and be done with it. Why bother covering it?


10-4:salute:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I store mine as follows:

Power wash, fluid film, leave it in a corner of our yard till next fall. Might look at it if I happen to drive by it or use it to hold my beer.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Leaving them outside is why they look 10 years old when they are only three. I put it on a dolly and push to the back of the shop or garage.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Pit Crew;1799264 said:


> Leaving them outside is why they look 10 years old when they are only three. I put it on a dolly and push to the back of the shop or garage.


Yup, and the sun and weather beats on the hoses. I do the same as you Pit. Strapped to three small furniture dollies, and rolled into the garage. Nice and safe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I sell mine off. Next problem


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sawboy;1799284 said:


> Yup, and the sun and weather beats on the hoses. I do the same as you Pit. Strapped to three small furniture dollies, and rolled into the garage. Nice and safe.


XX2 wash, fluid film and in the garage.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Whiffyspark;1784114 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't do it


Agreed....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you stored your boat inside you would not need to shrink wrap it!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

kimber750;1784136 said:


> I know when boats are shrink wrapped the put vents in the shrink wrap and desiccant packets on the boat. *If you have to store outdoors* I think this may be the best option if these two items are used along with the shrink wrap.





leolkfrm;1799306 said:


> if you stored your boat inside you would not need to shrink wrap it!


I put a tarp over the boat canvas because the dust gets into it and causes black streaks on the the sides of the boat during the summer.

I agree indoors is the best place to store a plow but not everyone has that luxury.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

kimber750;1799390 said:


> I put a tarp over the boat canvas because the dust gets into it and causes black streaks on the the sides of the boat during the summer.
> 
> I agree indoors is the best place to store a plow but not everyone has that luxury.


So u use the boat in the winter?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1799394 said:


> So u use the boat in the winter?


No, it is stored indoors. Canvas cover with a tarp to keep dirt out of the canvas. Sits in the water all summer.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh great. guess I need to build a garage now... 
got two plows but no garage... no way anything would fit in my small shed.
Whats wrong with just using a tarp or something? I would be interested in ideas. I just stick my first plow in the yard... yes, the hoses look like crap.
Any ideas for outdoor storage?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I spray the plow with FF or WD40 and put it on a pallet. I build an A frame out of 2X4 and put the tarp on the A frame and put the A frame over the palleted plow. Keeps rain off, is open on the ends for air to circulate (no condensation).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

99% of the time I just wash it off and leave it outside under a old oak tree out of the way by the compost pile, uncovered just like the plows in the dealers lot 

The sun UV may start to show after a couple of years.
But so what, most of you never keep a plow more than 3-4years. 

Hoses are not going to blow because the outside is sun damaged. (The steel ply has to be damaged.)

the old plow is 11yr old and it still works just fine.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

theplowmeister;1799472 said:


> I spray the plow with FF or WD40 and put it on a pallet. I build an A frame out of 2X4 and put the tarp on the A frame and put the A frame over the palleted plow. Keeps rain off, is open on the ends for air to circulate (no condensation).


And this is what I do come October / November when I pull it out. Perfect! Tarp to keep rain from pouring into the case, but full oar circulation under it.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1799484 said:


> 99% of the time I just wash it off and leave it outside under a old oak tree out of the way by the compost pile, uncovered just like the plows in the dealers lot
> 
> The sun UV may start to show after a couple of years.
> But so what, most of you never keep a plow more than 3-4years.
> ...


I disagree. The sun will indeed break down the integrity of the rubber hoses, just like it does to everything else exposed to it. Also, I doubt most of us don't buy a new plow every 3-4 years. Lastly, putting it on something, off the ground, and covering it with a tarp is SOOOOO easy, why would anyone not do this? Makes no sense to me to not protect a $6,000+ investment with TWO minutes of effort.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is there a red ribbon tied around the old oak tree?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The outside rubber coating is not structural.
It's just a coating over the braided steel that is part of the hoses structural integrity.

The outside of the hose is treated with a uv inhibitor.

Your going to blow a hose from kinking it, from large chunks of ice falling on it,etc long before the sun will ever rot it away.

After the outside rubber is gone the braiding will last for years until it eventually rusts or is damaged.

When I remove my plow the only part touching the ground is the cutting edge and on the other plow it's the edge and the jacks pad.
The ground isn't going to damage the edge.
IF you plow commercially your replacing the edge every year or 2 anyway.

I bet the majority trade in there plows every 2-3 years.



Sawboy;1799495 said:


> I disagree. The sun will indeed break down the integrity of the rubber hoses, just like it does to everything else exposed to it. Also, I doubt most of us don't buy a new plow every 3-4 years. Lastly, putting it on something, off the ground, and covering it with a tarp is SOOOOO easy, why would anyone not do this? Makes no sense to me to not protect a $6,000+ investment with TWO minutes of effort.


:waving: Your old too...





lol caution tape...



1olddogtwo;1799501 said:


> Is there a red ribbon tied around the old oak tree?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Okaaay, and when the sun beats down on the hose, and reduces it's effectiveness, causing cracks, the braided part is then exposed directly to salt, road grime etc.

It's fine, you put yours under a tree, let the birds crap on it (go ahead and see what that does to paint etc), leave it exposed. Some of us just take better care of our stuff. To each his own. But ignoring the facts of weathering etc, does not make them false.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not ignoring a thing. Okaaay,,,

If you want to wash it, polish it, worship it. and build a building to store it in that is fine and dandy.
go for it

All I can say is your plow will be fine just leaving it outside, just like all the heavy equipment pr attachments that is never covered with a tarp or parked inside.

and like I said it will still take years of not a decade for it to leak after the steel braiding is exposed.
It will take a physical force to damage the hose.

I've personally seen hoses last 20 years with the covering cracked off and the braiding exposed to the elements..

Paint- don't make a plow, plow snow any better.
You must cry when it gets scratched from using it?

sorry, to hear the paint on your plow fades so quickely.

Bird poop,:laughing::laughing:
worse than Mag chlor.....
And there are birds around in the winter too.

A Tarp just makes a good environment for bee/hornet nest and mud wasps...



Sawboy;1799517 said:


> Okaaay, and when the sun beats down on the hose, and reduces it's effectiveness, causing cracks, the braided part is then exposed directly to salt, road grime etc.
> 
> It's fine, you put yours under a tree, let the birds crap on it (go ahead and see what that does to paint etc), leave it exposed. Some of us just take better care of our stuff. To each his own. But ignoring the facts of weathering etc, does not make them false.


ps one plows is a 98 and the other is a 05.
I've seen the minimal effects.
winter use is what is hard on them.
I'm going to damage hose from use long before it deteriorates.
I'm going to scrape the paint off from plowing long before it fades.
I guess some of us use our plows and for some there a trophy.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And nothing about the damage from the falling acorns.

:waving:your slipping.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My last one was kept in refrigerated incubator.

It was kept at 32 F with occasional Temps dropped to -10 with a window fan set on high
That fan proved useless on windchill.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Your plow may be just fine outside, other than apperance. But apperance is more important to some than others. Apperance is very important to me, along with my investments.Showing up for an estimate with a peice of crap truck or a clean very well kept truck? Which looks better to the potential customer? Just got rid of my 17yr old meyer plow to buy my new v plow. If it wasnt on the truck plowing it was in the garage. People couldnt believe it had never been re painted, why because it was taken care of. Re built pump 4 or 5 time, replaced cutting edge once but all and all looked good for the age.leave one outside for 17 yrs and see how she looks. My new plow will get the same treatment. By the way, its a yellow ribbon, ask Tony or Dawn.lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I was thinking cryogenics.
Store it in a deep freeze.
That should slow of stop any degeneration. 
now to find a large tank, some liquid nitrogen,,,,,,

ps if any light passes threw the tarp so is the UV.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm Leary of the guy with new shinny equipment it shows lack of use. A good contractor will have equipment that looks to have been worked.

Most who care about appearances buy new plows to go with there new truck.
While most contractors use late model trucks to plow with along with plows that have a few pushes on them.

Some show up to bids just trying to show off thinking it will gain confidence.
and some need this confidence to go bidding.
I've bid and gotten lots driving a car to the bid.

What I have found it's not how pretty the truck and plow are but the quality of the work that Is preformed.

Goods looks don't equate to quality.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

What ever works for ya, I wasnt really even talking about bidding snow removal.I`m a contractor and have to bid a good portion of my work.Trucks and plows break down, I`ll take new or well maintained anyday.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1799532 said:


> I'm Leary of the guy with new shinny equipment it shows lack of use. A good contractor will have equipment that looks to have been worked.
> 
> Most who care about appearances buy new plows to go with there new truck.
> While most contractors use late model trucks to plow with along with plows that have a few pushes on them.
> ...


That's a blanket statement


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

I was thinking of a different word...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Pit Crew;1799559 said:


> I was thinking of a different word...


Ignorant?

That one too

Some clients do care. Mom and pop probably won't


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i tried the tarp thing 2 years ago covered one plow and not the other come time to pull them out for winter the tarped one looked like it has sat in a pile of salt just rust city id guess from the tarp not letting the moisture out. meanwhile the 2nd plow that was uncovered all summer still looked new and both were bought at the same time. so now its just heavy coat of FF an try and get them in the shade then after 3 years swap them out for new ones


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1799561 said:


> Ignorant?
> 
> That one too
> 
> Some clients do care. Mom and pop probably won't


Agreed


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

OK, how about a little wood frame covered with tarp leaving ends open a little, but stick little cheap solar panel on top connected to little fan? should give enough air movement.
I remembered in the past I usually douse it in WD40.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

gasjr4wd;1799600 said:


> OK, how about a little wood frame covered with tarp leaving ends open a little, but stick little cheap solar panel on top connected to little fan? should give enough air movement.
> I remembered in the past I usually douse it in WD40.


Ummm ya
go back and read post #20


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

gasjr4wd;1799600 said:


> OK, how about a little wood frame covered with tarp leaving ends open a little, but stick little cheap solar panel on top connected to little fan? should give enough air movement.
> I remembered in the past I usually douse it in WD40.


Just rent a small storage unit. Put in on furniture Dolly's and wheel it in


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

yea I saw that... I have an issue with little uninvited guests so not sure about the pallet thing, but yes, off the ground. I just figured the fan would help with the air/heat/humidity build up. thinking about it I think I have a little solar panel from HF laying around. I'm sure I could dig around and find a few old 12v computer fans.
guess like a little hot house...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You're going to cause more problems than it's worth with that contraction. If the fans don't short out or catch tarp on fire it might work. 


Just buy a damn carport thing from harbour freight. $200 and you have a cover over it


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1799611 said:


> Just rent a small storage unit. Put in on furniture Dolly's and wheel it in


actually have two units... can't drive in them cause they have the buildings too close and too much of a slant. Actually have several furniture dollies and press dollies IN the storage units. just can't get plow into unit. I've been asking manager to keep me in mind for units that are straight in from the gate. straight and level. they are all taken - i've been asking for 5 months. Plus I think the doors are 8', and things still rust in the units. Just not as much.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

gasjr4wd;1799619 said:


> actually have two units... can't drive in them cause they have the buildings too close and too much of a slant. Actually have several furniture dollies and press dollies IN the storage units. just can't get plow into unit. I've been asking manager to keep me in mind for units that are straight in from the gate. straight and level. they are all taken - i've been asking for 5 months. Plus I think the doors are 8', and things still rust in the units. Just not as much.


Find another place. I seen someone take a plow up the elevator lol


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1799616 said:


> You're going to cause more problems than it's worth with that contraction. If the fans don't short out or catch tarp on fire it might work.
> 
> Just buy a damn carport thing from harbour freight. $200 and you have a cover over it


contraction how?

OK-
Believe me. I want to move sooo freakin bad...
Full size truck:
no room. from side of house to fence is less than 9'. can't even open the door to remove plow. have to fold in mirrors... gota have someone drive truck w/plow into drive while I unhook or hookup everything. Already have crease in bed from gate... bad day. Then ripped off cable connection from side of house.
Did I mention it's a tight fit?
Suz Sammy:
fits easier. If ground is firm and smooth I can more plow around with hand truck. If muddy, snowy, forget about it. With plow on, I have to drive over corner of back porch with plow angled so not hit fence.
Garage would have to be perfect straight shot to garage/carport. Oh, building laws here say anything must be 5'+ from property line.
Inlaws have land enough to do this, but are an hour away.
Truck and Sammy have different mounts so can't use sammy to hook up and move new plow. may end up making cart for plow and using old lawn tractor to pull it sideways into back yard... still have to cover it or something... HF carport thing would take a big chunk of yard... not a deal breaker but first wind would make it a kite.

/all this just for a conversation on how to cover a plow. then there is the spreader sitting in the damn mud.../


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1799621 said:


> Find another place. I seen someone take a plow up the elevator lol


forklift? what elevator??? all single level.
I just told them two weeks ago to find me a better option or I'm moving everything out. I think I'm the longest client they have. I hope they do... It would be hard to move everything I have out... ever move a few printing presses? large cutters? Renting a trailer... moving everything while not damaging anything... don't look forward to it.

***To the OP. Sorry for hijacking the thread. I think I have thought about every option I have...
I wish I had been subing for a landscaping place pushing snow so I could have asked to store the plow there...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

gasjr4wd;1799614 said:


> yea I saw that... I have an issue with little uninvited guests so not sure about the pallet thing, but yes, off the ground. I just figured the fan would help with the air/heat/humidity build up. thinking about it I think I have a little solar panel from HF laying around. I'm sure I could dig around and find a few old 12v computer fans.
> guess like a little hot house...


If its an A frame the sides are open and there is plenty of air circulating.


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

leolkfrm;1799306 said:


> if you stored your boat inside you would not need to shrink wrap it!


If I had a garage big enough, I would. Want to pay to build me one there guy? Thanks for the smart a** response.


----------

